# Canon T2i bought... now what?



## jsteen84 (Jan 7, 2011)

Ok, any help out there? Ohio, USA. I bought a Canon T2i with 18-55 mm IS lens (kit) and a 55 - 250 mm IS lens f4 - 5.6. (Everyone know what lens those are?). 

Now from here I bought a memory card and camera bag (genius, I know). What do I get and where from here? Tripod? Lenses? UV filters? Do I get glass or plastic? Cleaner? 

I plan to take vacation pics, scenery, wildlife, dog in action (border collie, frisbee, he'll be moving....), basically some of everything. I wont' be doing human sports, but I think dog counts as fast action sports.  

Anyone with advise is appreciated. Is there a certain uv filter that is a good price? Tripod that is a good price? Carbon nanofiber from best buy was $165. Too much?


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 7, 2011)

Slow down. 

Your lenses are UV coated, why do you want to buy a UV filter?

First, congrats on getting started! But before you start throwing money at more gear, first decide what you're missing. You'll know when you need something, and buy good stuff when you do.

For now, enjoy the camera... learn, practice and have fun.


----------



## mrpink (Jan 7, 2011)

jsteen84 said:


> Ok, any help out there? Ohio, USA. I bought a Canon T2i with 18-55 mm IS lens (kit) and a 55 - 250 mm IS lens f4 - 5.6. (Everyone know what lens those are?).
> 
> Now from here I bought a memory card and camera bag (genius, I know). What do I get and where from here? Tripod? Lenses? UV filters? Do I get glass or plastic? Cleaner?
> 
> ...



Wow.  Slow down.  Breathe.  Have you at least turned the camera on?

Don't buy anything until you know why you are buying it (someone saying to buy it does not count, especially on the internet)

For what you stated as your intended purpose, what you have will work just fine; _*once you know how to use it all*_.

Ohio is the best state for photographers, we got Bitter.


edit.  Light types faster than me.





p!nK


----------



## reznap (Jan 7, 2011)

Before spending any more money I think you should get accustomed to your new gear and find out if there are any shortcomings.  Spending money before then would be a waste imo.  

A decent tripod couldn't hurt though, as long as you use it.  I try not to shop at Best Buy but that doesn't sound like a horrible deal.  I linked to a Slik tripod with ballhead in another thread here.. $90 and a good tripod for the price.

UV filters aren't really necessary (disclaimer - this is _my opinion_).  UV filters will (kinda) protect your lenses' front elements from debris... but I honestly wouldn't bother with the kit lenses (18-55 and 55-250).

So yeah, get comfortable with your gear and see what you're able to do.  I personally think the next thing you should pick up is a decent hotshoe flash (430 EX maybe).


EDIT:  Light and p!nK type faster than me.


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## mrpink (Jan 7, 2011)

Light Artisan said:


> Slow down.
> 
> Your lenses are UV coated, why do you want to buy a UV filter?
> 
> ...





mrpink said:


> jsteen84 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, any help out there? Ohio, USA. I bought a Canon T2i with 18-55 mm IS lens (kit) and a 55 - 250 mm IS lens f4 - 5.6. (Everyone know what lens those are?).
> ...





reznap said:


> Before spending any more money I think you should get accustomed to your new gear and find out if there are any shortcomings.  Spending money before then would be a waste imo.
> 
> A decent tripod couldn't hurt though, as long as you use it.  I try not to shop at Best Buy but that doesn't sound like a horrible deal.  I linked to a Slik tripod with ballhead in another thread here.. $90 and a good tripod for the price.
> 
> ...




What we all said.









p!nk


----------



## bluetibby1 (Jan 7, 2011)

Have fun...it's a whole new experience...and Listen to those three...they are pretty smart.
blue



EDIT-I came to the party late.


----------



## jsteen84 (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow, now if just one person said it, I might have doubt but three < 5 minutes. Nice.

Okay no I haven't turned it on. Part of the issue. I bought and it won't show till next week. gosh dang it... Have all this pent up photography energy and nothing to spend it on. I think I'll go criticize other people's work, haha


----------



## mrpink (Jan 7, 2011)

jsteen84 said:


> I think I'll go criticize other people's work, haha



Those who can't do, teach.  Those who can't teach, teach gym.









p!nK


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 7, 2011)

Well, if you must spend it on something... I could use a Nikon 14-24.


----------



## vtf (Jan 7, 2011)

Have you read the manual? Do you remember it? Ok, read it again. 
Google the exposure triangle. 
With manual in pocket do practice shoots and as you grow you will add equipment. 
CPL, tripod and off camera flash will probably be some of your first purchases along with lots of books.
Have fun.


----------



## jsteen84 (Jan 7, 2011)

Ok, I know this is area specific, but where do good photography classes take place? The best ones at the local universities have prerequisites that will take too long (and are boring) and the other people seem shady... Are the online classes worth partaking in?


----------



## vtf (Jan 7, 2011)

jsteen84 said:


> Ok, I know this is area specific, but where do good photography classes take place? The best ones at the local universities have prerequisites that will take too long (and are boring) and the other people seem shady... Are the online classes worth partaking in?


 
For beginners stop at your local camera shop who usually hold beginner courses.


----------



## reznap (Jan 7, 2011)

jsteen84 said:


> Ok, I know this is area specific, but where do good photography classes take place? The best ones at the local universities have prerequisites that will take too long (and are boring) and the other people seem shady... Are the online classes worth partaking in?



Umm..



jsteen84 said:


> I plan to take vacation pics, scenery, wildlife, dog in action (border  collie, frisbee, he'll be moving....), basically some of everything.



Why would you want to spend money on classes for that?  You can learn just about everything you need to know by reading books, participating in forums, and of course.. practice.

Unless you want to be into photojournalism or fine art photography, I don't see the need for classes.  I'm not saying it's a waste of money, and I know of some people on this forum who have degrees in photography and other art related degrees.. I just think you need to consider it a bit before you decide that you'll be going that route.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jan 7, 2011)

^^ Ditto to all that up there. Well summed up Guys.


----------



## jsteen84 (Jan 7, 2011)

This is like the best forum ever... I bought Scott Kelby's Digital Photography Book's 1 and 2. Ok books but more or less give you ways to spend more money. Any more suggestions...?


----------



## swedberg311 (Jan 7, 2011)

You could take an online class or you could read some books practice practice practice and practice some more and its like you took the class minus being force to take pictures of things you have no interest in and you didnt have to pay to sit in a room with a bunch of smelly college kids... just saying before you get ahead of your self get the camera in your hands use it then go from there.


----------



## swedberg311 (Jan 7, 2011)

dang now im the slow one....


----------



## swedberg311 (Jan 7, 2011)

understanding exposure a must read for newbies!


----------



## vtf (Jan 7, 2011)

jsteen84 said:


> *This is like the best forum ever...* I bought Scott Kelby's Digital Photography Book's 1 and 2. Ok books but more or less give you ways to spend more money. Any more suggestions...?


 
:shock:


----------



## jsteen84 (Jan 7, 2011)

I meant to add the reason it's the best forum ever... 

I shoot in the RAW so I PP on everything


----------



## Alter_Ego (Jan 7, 2011)

reznap said:


> jsteen84 said:
> 
> 
> > ]
> ...


----------



## vtf (Jan 7, 2011)

jsteen84 said:


> I meant to add the reason it's the best forum ever...
> 
> I shoot in the RAW so I PP on everything


 
*I am sooooooooooo honored* :blushing:


----------



## ghpham (Jan 7, 2011)

wait till your camera show up, and take alot of practice shots....


----------



## AprilEye (Jan 8, 2011)

As far as equipment, a tripod is next especially for shooting at night.  Also a UV Lens filter (HOYA multi-coated) is what I suggest.  One for each lens.  Then when you get a handle on the camera, try an off camera flash.  This is a good starting "kit".  Good luck!


----------

